# problem with "TP-LINK TF3200" network card



## isco (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi, i bought today a new network adapter (tp-link tf3200)
i connected the card into my computer ( tried it in a few diffrent ways to make sure i did it good), but when i open my computer it doesnt say anything about a new hardware, it just open my computer normaly without any changes, i also installed the driver but it didnt work because my computer is not getting any signal from the card.. idk whats the problem, if anyone can help me i will be very thankful


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like a defective card. 

If Windows could see it, it should run through it's "Found new hardware" routine as soon as it booted up.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Is it listed in device Manager? in the Search Bar, or Run type devmgmt.msc go to Network Adapters it will most likely be listed with a Red X , or it will show up as Unknown Hardware.

If not try reseating the card.


----------

